# MAC Noob!



## Didididums (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Guys! I'm Didi.. I have only really 'properly' been into make up art for the past 4 or 5 months and am slowly getting better and building up my make up collection. Hopefully I will be able to pick up alot from you guys!

Thought I'd just show my face and say Hi!!


-Didi x


----------



## Purple (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 13, 2010)

Glad you found us and look forward to your posts.


----------



## Kyandii (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## MzzRach (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello Didi, enjoy Specktra!


----------



## Didididums (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks all! I'm sure I will!


----------



## wizzer3245 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hope you have fun round here,
Make sure you aren't a stranger


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Feb 14, 2010)

Welcome, Didi!


----------



## Nicque (Feb 16, 2010)

enjoy yourself


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 17, 2010)

to specktra! have fun posting!


----------



## dnelson (Feb 17, 2010)

hello didi, and welcome!


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Didi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See you around the forum!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 18, 2010)

to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Cinci (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Didi!  Welcome to Specktra


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## kimmy (Feb 21, 2010)

welcome to specktra, miss didi!


----------

